# Make cool Skulls for PENNIES!!!



## One eyed Mick

Wow, those turned out great~!

Nice tutorial.......!


----------



## Hallomarine

GREAT TUTORIAL - and i like wordy. people think i'm wordy too.
where did you get those molds? i have looked everywhere (except where you got 'em) and the closest i came was a crappy 1 use ice mold @ ?-mart. 
i want to try this idea with GS spray foam. i think it will work. has anyone else tried this method? HM


----------



## Frankenfrog

Wow....Great idea, Thanks


----------



## chop shop

Thanks O.E.Mick....Frankenfrog..
Hallomarine- Its a silly glow-in-the-dark wall decoration I bought at Party City for 3 bucks. I always look for things that can be used as a mold. I've yet to cast GS foam in one..I'll have to give it a try!.. I did make some ice skulls with this in the freezer and it worked! Thanks for commenting! -Jim


----------



## skullnbones

wow. easy and simple thank you for posting with great pics. more words the better!!


----------



## Terra

Oooh, great idea and now I'll look at everything as mold possibilities. THANK YOU!


----------



## Deadna

Hallomarine said:


> GREAT TUTORIAL - and i like wordy. people think i'm wordy too.
> where did you get those molds? i have looked everywhere (except where you got 'em) and the closest i came was a crappy 1 use ice mold @ ?-mart.
> i want to try this idea with GS spray foam. i think it will work. has anyone else tried this method? HM


I had bought my molds at Menards a few years back but I think I saw them in an Oriental Trading catalog too. Check their website www.orientaltrading.com


----------



## scourge

Great tutorial! Simple, effective, on the cheap and excellent results. Very cool Chop Shop!


----------



## deoblo

awsome thats a great idea how did you come up with that .....wow


----------



## Nepboard

Always looking for cheap skull ideas!! Thanks alot!


----------



## billman

Excellent tutorial!! Can you do one on your paint job? Looks great!


----------



## chop shop

Terra-your welcome, yeah it changes the way you look at the clearance stuff (or the dollar stores!)
Scourge-Thx for reading!
Deoblo-An art teacher I had years ago shared a similar tid-bit with me to make something else. I just applied it to to the skull form. Most vacuum formed items are essentially molds when you look at it differently. Vacuum forming a skull is just as simple... you could do it in your kitchen!
Nepboard-My pleasure!
Billman- Sure, I can do a little paint tutorial...thanks!


----------



## Ramiel

I thought of using a vacuformed piece as a mold before, but these kind of decorations are very hard to find here in Italy and most places online don't ship it to Italy or the shipping costs are absolutely ridicolous (over $60 for a $4 piece!)
But the very good thing here, more than the brilliant idea is the clean work and the great painting! 

By the way...
If someone knows a place that does international shipping for a decent price and want to share the info, now you know who is interested... ME! 

Again, great work!


----------



## chop shop

Ramiel, Thanks for the kind comments!
I didnt realize the cost of shipping was so costly for your part of the world. I wonder why that is? We take for granted what good access we have to materials here in the States. I'd trade you something for one, but there's still the shipping issue. If you can get vacuum forming plastic, just make a skull then vacuum form it yourself. They are simple machines to make and so easy to use....Maybe thats too much work (unless you want to make LOTS of copies). I will keep an eye out for you though! 
-Jim


----------



## Misdomt

Great Job!! Love it. I'm going to try the paper mache option. The hot glue touch was the kicker.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Really great idea Chop Shop. Thanks for sharing. I too am a skull/skeleton collector and am always on the lookout for cheap bones lol.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

after a little google searching, here is a 3D skull cake mold that could easily be used in this application to create entire skulls

http://www.wilton.com/store/site/product.cfm?sku=2105-1181


----------



## mgrell

This is awesome... fantastic way to make that 'wall of skulls'... oh man, my build list is getting crazy.


----------



## chop shop

Mgrell, start now a you can have a room of skulls!....Ive got a trick to do femurs thats pretty cool too!

Dr. Phibes, cheap bones are KEY!...thanks! ( the cake mold is cool!) 

Misdomt, mache away! The glue give it a quick gruesome effect. Leave the glue unpainted and it looks like webs. Its a no stress effect b-cuz if you dont like what you just did, it pulls right off!


----------



## mgrell

Does anyone know if there is a supplier (or alternative?) to Plaster of Paris in Canada? I checked Home Depot and the only (similiar?) DAP product they have is: Patching Plaster.

This product might be like drywall mud and if put on with any thickness will just crack a lot.

Any ideas?


----------



## chop shop

Yeah, your gonna want to stay away from that....to thick.. ( yes like the mud) and cracking is guaranteed. 

You want it pourable rather than spreadable, so powder is ideal...that way you controll the consistency. They sell bags ( plaster o.p.)sometimes at Home Depot, they usually are over with the cements. Usually near the outermost isles. If not, buckets of powder ( plaster of paris) are standard fare at Michaels( not sure if their in Canada too). Art supply stores should carry it alongside the rest of the sculpting supplies.

An alternative would be Gypsum, which is actually ultimately harder. UltraCal 30 is what the pros use.


----------



## mgrell

Thanks Chop Shop; that's good information. We do have Michaels here in Canada too - although they typically sell everything at a premium, hence my preference to shop at Home Depot or some other such warehouse type store. I'll check out what they carry in the store as not everything is online. Thanks again!


----------



## mgrell

Ah ha! Located a nice pail of DAP Plaster of Paris (Michaels... cost $12.98 here). Now, where to get a plastic skull mold at Christmas.........!


----------



## chop shop

mgrell-

I came across this mold recently...
This skull looks exactly as if it was from an identical mold. I bought a decoration that when flipped over I used as a mold. Here, its just being marketed as a mold... A bit more money, but if you make a bunch???? Browse around, it looks like they have some others too. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/skull-plastic-mold-plaster-cement-mould-7-x-5-x-2-/130416206145?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e5d696141


----------



## Austin_Hauntress

Thank you for this great idea! I tried making "copies" of some skull props I had this year with only moderate success. This process looks much more effective...I'm totally going to try this during the off-season to see if I can pull it off. Thanks again Chop Shop!


----------



## ter_ran

*Chop is the man!! Skills brother, skills! *


----------



## chop shop

^^^Ter ran, No, _you_ da man homie!


----------



## bobzilla

Nice job Chop!


----------



## chop shop

^ bobzilla, the underwater prop dominator~


----------



## Crunch

Like a few others, I like cheap bones. However I've been looking for a way to make full skulls, and other bone structures. Would it be possible to vaccuum form a full skull and use it as a foam, rubber, POP mold?


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes

Sweet! I like it...quick and cheap, just like my wome...<slap!!>...(from Beth to the back of my noggin) OUCH!!! Ummm....sorry honey! Oh, man, move over puppies, daddy's gotta sleep somewhere tonight.


----------



## chop shop

Crunch said:


> Like a few others, I like cheap bones. However I've been looking for a way to make full skulls, and other bone structures. Would it be possible to vaccuum form a full skull and use it as a foam, rubber, POP mold?


Crunch- I would guess and say yes ....to a degree... but it would probably be difficult to work with as a mold? The form I used to make these is a vacuum form decoration i simply used as a mold. If you could get a plastic vacuum-form of a full skull, you would have to separate it (into halves )to remove the original skull leaving you with a 2 part form. You would have to then get the 2 halves to hold tightly together as the foam expanded or the POP set. That would be tricky with a relatively flimsy plastic, no? Im thinking silicone would best suit a full skull mold." Molding latex" would also work if you wanted to cast in resin or POP. Its possible I suppose, i'm just thinking another way would be less headaches. A pro would tell you for sure the best way. 

Dr. Terror Eyes.. - YOU IN TROUBLE NOW!! LOL.


----------



## Crunch

Yeah. I can appreciate that. I saw a video over the past season of someone from here who first made a silicone or a plastic resin mold and built up a mohawk over the whole thing to keep it bolted together. After making the master cast, he used a two part expanding foam and filled it. Then bolted or clamped the bottom closed with a piece of wood to keep the foam from expanding out. After the period of time he took it apart and revealed the foam skull. I liked the idea but it looked like a helluva lotta work.

I just wondered if it would be possible to make a one piece full skull vaccuum formed mold. But I figured it would be impossible to remove the skull after vaccuuming over it because of the shape. Maybe if I find myself needing more and more skulls, bones, etc. I would consider doing the two part mold as I terrribly explained above.


----------



## scourge

Crunch said:


> Yeah. I can appreciate that. I saw a video over the past season of someone from here who first made a silicone or a plastic resin mold and built up a mohawk over the whole thing to keep it bolted together. After making the master cast, he used a two part expanding foam and filled it. Then bolted or clamped the bottom closed with a piece of wood to keep the foam from expanding out. After the period of time he took it apart and revealed the foam skull. I liked the idea but it looked like a helluva lotta work.
> 
> I just wondered if it would be possible to make a one piece full skull vaccuum formed mold. But I figured it would be impossible to remove the skull after vaccuuming over it because of the shape. Maybe if I find myself needing more and more skulls, bones, etc. I would consider doing the two part mold as I terrribly explained above.


That was me who made the video. It is a bit of work but keep in mind that I make molds for production so the time and money are a must. I can't see how you would vaccum a whole skull, de-mold and get that to work with foam. But that said, this forum has a huge pool of talent so maybe more will chime in with another cheaper soultion. Dr. Creepy has a good solution to your delema. Youtube him and look for his skull mold/foam video. He basically takes a Halloween store skull, cuts in half then fills with great stuff. It looks hit or miss but it did work for him. Good luck and don't give up!


----------



## chop shop

scourge said:


> I can't see how you would vaccum a whole skull, de-mold and get that to work with foam.


I was picturing it maybe taped back together on the outside, and some sort of release agent on the inside ....I guess with foam (not great stuff), it would still stick apparently? 
Like I said, I'm not an expert...just wagering my best guess.


----------



## Crunch

Ah yes, Scourge. I remember now. I believe I've once seen the DrKreepy1 video you referred me to. But I'll probably watch it again now to brush up. Thanks.


----------



## dsmgirl07

whta did u do that painting with in the first skull


----------



## Eyegore

I have a technique I'd like to try, as soon as I can find a good 2pc skull to replicate.

Hey Chop...how did your skull mask turn out?


----------



## mystikalfrights

Those are neat I will have to try them. Thanks


----------



## RCIAG

Terra said:


> Oooh, great idea and now I'll look at everything as mold possibilities. THANK YOU!


I sorta do that now. I've bought chocolate molds for eyeballs & fingers & used paper mache in them. I just bought some silicone baking molds in the shape of witches hats & pumpkins & will prolly do the same thing with them. I bought some silicone ice cube trays that had skulls instead of boring old squares to do the same thing but I ended up using them for ice instead!

And maybe I'll actually bake in those other molds too.


----------



## chop shop

dsmgirl07 said:


> whta did u do that painting with in the first skull


El Cheapo craft acyrlics, sealed with Krylon Crystal Clear 



Eyegore said:


> Hey Chop...how did your skull mask turn out?


Came out pretty cool. Ive been busy with that one actually. Trying out lots of various applications with it. Check the props section tomorrow and i'll post some pics...thanks for asking!


----------



## Eyegore

chop shop said:


> Came out pretty cool. Ive been busy with that one actually. Trying out lots of various applications with it. Check the props section tomorrow and i'll post some pics...thanks for asking!


Cool .


----------



## chop shop

Eyegore said:


> Cool .


I Updated the thread


----------



## Tyra

VERY cool! Thanks for sharing!!!! We will be doing that this year for sure.


----------



## GhoulishGadgets

Hi,

I've tried this too, not with plaster though, only paper mache - results came out better than I'd hoped.

I've also done similar by covering a polystyrene wig head with paper strips, took ages to get to a thickness that i dare remove it, but that worked well too.


----------



## Breaker Mahoney

Your mad painting skills really finish off the project. The broken one on the stand looks really nice.


----------



## chop shop

Thanks Breaker Mahoney, Tyra. 

Hello, Ghoulish Gadgets, yes, paper mache over wig heads has lots of potential. Ive even used latex over paper mache to make a mask!


----------



## HalloweenDan

Very cool, cheap, and easy  Great job !!


----------



## katshead42

Wow this is a fantastic tutorial. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Anji4062

This may seem like a dumb question. But do you still have the upc off of the mold that you have? Wouldn't that be something we can track these down with?


----------



## chop shop

No, not a dumb question.. I actually might, I'll go check.


----------



## chop shop

Heres all the info on the tag:

Monster Mansion
59024
PVC Horizontal Skull
Indoor / Outdoor Decoration 

UPC: 0 82686 59024 2

Rubies Costume Co.


----------



## LastHouse

Chop, I have the same mold use it exactly the same way as you... I'll run down and see if I have the upc on my second one in a second... But my question is this... I know you make mask so work with latex a lot... Can you coat the inside of the mold with a thickness of latex and than spray "Great Stuff" into that? or will great stuff eat away the latex? I tried a DrCreepy type test with it and it was a nightmare to release, breaking one of the molds.


----------



## chop shop

This looks just like what I have:

http://www.hauntedprops.com/product-p/59024.htm

Haunted Props looks like its in stock!!


----------



## chop shop

LastHouse said:


> Chop, I have the same mold use it exactly the same way as you... I'll run down and see if I have the upc on my second one in a second... But my question is this... I know you make mask so work with latex a lot... Can you coat the inside of the mold with a thickness of latex and than spray "Great Stuff" into that? or will great stuff eat away the latex? I tried a DrCreepy type test with it and it was a nightmare to release, breaking one of the molds.


You know, that sounds like it would work! I'll have to try it! 

I dont think the Great Stuff would eat the latex, but anything is possible.. I would pull the latex out of the mold, then foam it, but you would have to help it keep its shape somehow.


----------



## RCIAG

Great Stuff is tricky, sticky stuff so I don't know I'd put it in anything I wanted to reuse.


----------



## Anji4062

Bleh...shipping at that place is ridiculous!!!!! $22 shipping for a $9 piece of lightweight plastic??? That seems a bit steep to me.


----------



## chop shop

RCIAG said:


> Great Stuff is tricky, sticky stuff so I don't know I'd put it in anything I wanted to reuse.


Yeah, it would bind into the mold if it didnt have a latex layer in between.


----------



## chop shop

Anji4062 said:


> Bleh...shipping at that place is ridiculous!!!!! $22 shipping for a $9 piece of lightweight plastic??? That seems a bit steep to me.




Yeah..Thats just stupid.

These are readily available when the seasonal stores pop up.


----------



## LastHouse

You could make a reverse mold of the Skull face the same way you make the skull with plaster than just need something to seal the plaster to allow the latex to release?

is the link to a store locator at rubies.com... I called the retailer it listed near me and they said should have by end of July... that was at Party City

http://www.rubies.com/landingpage.c...c2cbf248-DE83A79E-E96F-60F3-F853959C91F8FE20#


----------



## chop shop

LastHouse said:


> You could make a reverse mold of the Skull face the same way you make the skull with plaster than just need something to seal the plaster to allow the latex to release?


Not sure I follow you entirely. 

I can tell you that Latex is poured directly into plaster molds, no sealers. Plaster is actually a bit pourous, which draws moisture out of the latex and allows that smooth surface skin to form and encourages it to dry. Once it dries completely, it doesnt stick at all to plaster.

But yeah, you can keep reverse making molds over and over again, back and forth if you wanted to.


----------



## LastHouse

You answered the question I was asking. I'll try and make a negative of the Skull mold tomorrow and try the latex / foam deal hopefully by Saturday.


----------



## chop shop

LastHouse said:


> You answered the question I was asking. I'll try and make a negative of the Skull mold tomorrow and try the latex / foam deal hopefully by Saturday.


Ok, good! I'm curios too, I think i'll try one as well.


----------



## CreepySpiders

Great tutorial. Can't wait to try this =) Thank you. I especially loved the hot glue strands on the last one.


----------



## chop shop

@Creepy Spiders ~ Your Welcome! Have fun.


----------



## solares07

amazing. thank you


----------



## RI Demon

I'm having. Trouble. Making prop hands. An making mask tight. On wig head


----------



## chop shop

RI Demon said:


> I'm having. Trouble. Making prop hands. An making mask tight. On wig head


Build up the wig head with plastic bags, tape and newspaper, whatever, until the mask fits snugly. Use the search engine on the forum to find some useful information on building hands. Good ones take some effort. Good luck!


----------



## RI Demon

Thank you ChopShop that's. Easy


----------



## kallie

Dang! Those are pretty cool! I really enjoyed your tutorial


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk

Great tutorial thanks for posting it. Anybody from the U.K interested in doing this I found a skull mould here priced at £5.99.

http://www.dennycraftmoulds.co.uk/show.asp?id=2521&cat_id=161

Use the code: happy at checkout for 10% off orders over £5.99 only usable for a limited time only though.


----------



## chop shop

**Update** 

If you are patient..Latex also works! I sprayed a very light coat of cooking spray to the inside of the mold. I applied 3 or 4 thin layers ( with a 1" chip brush) allowing to dry completely in between. Before I de-molded, I added a layer of burlap in small sections (optional) to give the skull a sturdy feel. Add one more coat of latex over the burlap, pushing it into the fabric with your brush. Let dry completely. Carefully peel out of the mold. The photo below are all latex skulls. The black one is base coated with a 50/50 mix of liquid latex and black crafters paint.


----------



## LastHouse

Nice!

Last House


----------



## piratehouse

Wow ! Great post, I have a couple of those molds that my wife bought from Oriental trading a few years ago but I never thought to use them as a mold... : )


----------



## chop shop

piratehouse said:


> Wow ! Great post, I have a couple of those molds that my wife bought from Oriental trading a few years ago but I never thought to use them as a mold... : )


I see a bounty of skulls in your future......


----------



## Kustomnut

Cant wait to try this one out! Thanks...


----------



## RI Demon

Were can I find that mold an is there a full size one Bob


----------



## billman

Now that is cool!!!


----------



## chop shop

Kustomnut said:


> Cant wait to try this one out! Thanks...


Kool! with your abilities, you should come up with some great uses for these! 


RI Demon said:


> Were can I find that mold an is there a full size one Bob


Hi. yeah, farther back in the thread there are some links. I think shipping was an absurd amount though.If you can hold out, you can probably find one at say Spitit, or Halloween USA, when those places start opening up for the season. 


billman said:


> Now that is cool!!!


Cool. Thanks for commenting!


----------



## Revned

Brilliant chop shop, I love the Skull Ice idea, going to look great floating around in a Halloween Brew. Thanks for sharing a fantastic idea.


----------



## chop shop

Your welcome!


----------



## Ilean

I have a jello brain mold. Do you think it would work with that? I could make brains all over our house for our Zombie party this year! WOOT!


----------



## chop shop

Ilean said:


> I have a jello brain mold. Do you think it would work with that? I could make brains all over our house for our Zombie party this year! WOOT!


Yes, I think so. If its the popular brain mold im thinking of, you should be fine. You can also brush in layers of latex to make rubber brains... (just not for pennies! )


----------



## Ilean

Oh this is going good....  and it won't be over till the brains hit the wall! lol


----------



## rebelxwing

This is a clever and creative way of using what is already at hand to make something else. A great lesson in re-purposing!


----------



## warpaint

very cool . This is how i made 200 skulls for my yard last year. it took me just one day to make them all. http://youtu.be/xCi1M_cgDt8


----------



## chop shop

Yep, vacuum forming is even quicker! ( the original I used is actually just a vacuum form )


----------



## warpaint

Oh yes . i was doing the same way you are for years and it worked great. Then i seen a video on the vacuum forming and i made this one. if anyone wants to know how to make it i will post a how to. http://youtu.be/xCi1M_cgDt8


----------



## LastHouse

I HAVE to do this where would I get the plastic sheets?


----------



## warpaint

That never crossed my mind. I used .020 styrene. I screen print signs for a Co here in Tulsa. And we trash a lot of it. If you look close in the video it has black on the back side. It was some we tossed in the trash and I dug a few hundred sheets out and cut them to size. I guess I could ship you some. You would have to pay shipping and I don't know what that would be. I will look into it.


----------



## LastHouse

warpaint said:


> That never crossed my mind. I used .020 styrene. I screen print signs for a Co here in Tulsa. And we trash a lot of it. If you look close in the video it has black on the back side. It was some we tossed in the trash and I dug a few hundred sheets out and cut them to size. I guess I could ship you some. You would have to pay shipping and I don't know what that would be. I will look into it.


 That would rock!!! Lets see what we can work out...

Thanks So Much
LastHouse


----------



## partsman

WARPAINT, you should sell some of those molds! By that video, it doesn't look to take that long, and the mold would be rugged enough not to need a parent mold. For that matter, I'd be interested in buying a couple, as I'm not that good at molds, just casting.


----------



## katshead42

partsman said:


> WARPAINT, you should sell some of those molds! By that video, it doesn't look to take that long, and the mold would be rugged enough not to need a parent mold. For that matter, I'b be interested in buying a couple


agreed that sounds awesome


----------



## chop shop

That skull looks way better too.


----------



## warpaint

OK let me see if I got this right. You want to buy the skulls I'm making with my vacuum machine to use to cast other skulls from?.


----------



## warpaint

Chop shop. I love the way you painted your skulls. I may have missed it but did you show how you painted them?


----------



## partsman

warpaint said:


> OK let me see if I got this right. You want to buy the skulls I'm making with my vacuum machine to use to cast other skulls from?.


Yes that's right, I'd coat the inside with a couple coats of plaster, then great stuff, and there you'd have it! A nice skull that I can mount on columns and walls. You could even make a couple or three different style, one like you show there in your vid, one turned partially to the side, and another with it's mouth open, I'd buy one of each from you.


----------



## katshead42

partsman said:


> Yes that's right, I'd coat the inside with a couple coats of plaster, then great stuff, and there you'd have it! A nice skull that I can mount on columns and walls. You could even make a couple or three different style, one like you show there in your vid, one turned partially to the side, and another with it's mouth open, I'd buy one of each from you.


Wow that sounds simple enough for even me to accomplish!


----------



## chop shop

@ Warpaint... Just start calling them "skull molds" and your in business, lol. 

( no, I didnt do a tutorial on the paintjob, maybe later)


----------



## warpaint

Sounds good. Let me see what I can do.


----------



## clyparkr

Warpaint. Im interested in those molds as well 

Some seriously great stuff here


----------



## warpaint

I'm putting some together right now. Small, big, side view, front view, open mouth. I will post pics this week.


----------



## chop shop

And a new merchant is born....


----------



## partsman

chop shop said:


> And a new merchant is born....



See he didn't even know he had a product to sell!


----------



## warpaint

i havent forgotten you guys. i had to come up wit a faster and better heat source. Should be posting pics today.


----------



## partsman

warpaint said:


> i havent forgotten you guys. i had to come up wit a faster and better heat source. Should be posting pics today.


Cool, been watching for it


----------



## chop shop

Warpaint, A brand new thread/topic would be great for that! Then everyone could see it.


----------



## warpaint

Ok guys this is what i got so far. I panted the skulls black so you can see them. And there is a AA battery next to them to judge the size. 








































Oh and where would i post this at?


----------



## chop shop

warpaint said:


> where would i post this at?


Show 'em off in the "Halloween Props" section..., they look great!


----------



## warpaint

OK done. I moved it to Halloween props. 
Thank you.


----------



## DarkManDustin

Did anyone see my articles about ghosts and tombstones? The one about the ghosts was simply called Ghosts. The tombstone one is called East tombstone idea. Ps, great tutorial.


----------



## ondeko

I've used the same vacuum formed skulls to make paper mache copies using Celluclay. it's a great way to do it


----------



## Ghost Ninja

This is a great idea and I already have that vacuum formed skull prop too!


----------



## CybilHopkins

Very very cool... good paint job.


----------



## Sam Joyall

Those are great, guess I'll have to look extra hard through my dollar store's bin to see if I can find any good ones.


----------



## Echo Sorceress

Whoa, I've been wondering if there was a cheap and easy option like this. Awesome idea!


----------



## skellie

I can't wait to try this!! This is what Halloween is all about, being creative and getting your hands dirty. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## chop shop

Thanks to all who replied! I glad to see the post is still going strong. Halloween is coming, so get busy on those skulls!!!


----------



## kfinley

This is a great idea. Where did you find the mold? I haven't seen anything like that around here.


----------



## chop shop

The thread is getting a little older now, but at the time they were selling at Spirit Halloween. Keep an eye out for any type of shape that will act as a mold...you never know what they will come out with next!


----------



## Starlight

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Satans Dirty Wife

Really love these!


----------



## rwolfe

I wanted to thank you for this! Because I'd read this tutorial, when I saw a "Human Skeleton" 3D anatomy chart at a dollar store (showing front, side, and back views of a 12" skeleton), I knew it could be used as a mold. I bought it and used it to make this skeleton out of Liquid Latex and toilet paper, then attached it to a tombstone and covered it with latex paint. I'd never have known to look for injection-molded plastic stuff for use as molds if not for your tutorial.


----------



## chop shop

I'm glad you found the tutorial informative. Yes, you can do tons of cool stuff with latex and TP! Nice going! Your skelly and tombstone are awesome. 
You will never look at items the same once you realize things intended for use one way, can be used as a mold to make lots of other cool stuff! Happy Haunting.


----------



## TJN66

Oh man...I am not going to look at stuff the say way ever now! I need to go to the store =)


----------



## Ducati250Single

*I gotta try this, great idea Chop Shop!!!*


----------



## cinderellaman143

Great tutorial! Simple, effective, on the cheap and excellent results.


----------



## shafe

These are great!


----------



## chop shop

Glad to see so many people took the time to check this out! 
Good to be back! 
Happy Haunting!!!


----------



## chop shop

Awesome!! Looks great! Glad you found this informative!


----------



## Screaming Demons

Glad to see this bumped back up.

I try to avoid painting as much as I can. How do you get all the vaseline or cooking spray off the plaster so the paint sticks, chop shop?


----------



## chop shop

I never had issues with the vaseline sticking to the plaster. Its such a light amount ( just enough to make the plastic feel slightly greasy). If you do, try a couple of drops of Palmolive dish soap and warm water along with a good sponge. Just give it a wipe down and let it dry. 
Good Question!


----------



## Screaming Demons

Thank you. I'll have to give it a try.

I have a bunch of vacuuform stuff. Some of it is pretty flimsy so I may press them down into some sand to help support the weight of the plaster.


----------



## chop shop

Perfect! I once completely buried my hand in wet sand, then ever so slowly wiggled it out. I filled the sand back up with Great Stuff expanding foam and wound up with a really decent foam hand that I painted. It looked very decayed so I painted it with a zombie in mind and it looked great.


----------

